
Thiel Fellowship Applications open for 2014 - MIT_Hacker
http://www.thielfellowship.org/apply-2014/
======
nicklovescode
As a first year Thiel Fellow(meaning I have been an alum for the past few
months) I can safely say that it was an incredible experience and I would
definitely suggest applying if you are eligible and on the fence.

If you are thinking about applying and have any questions I'm happy to answer
them(cammarata.nick@gmail)

------
MIT_Hacker
Current fellow here. If you have any questions about the program or just want
to chat, feel free to reach out. me AT delian.io

~~~
nicklovescode
Ah, we seem to have had the same idea. Beat me by a few seconds :)

~~~
MIT_Hacker
I hear typing gets a little slower when you're over 20 ;)

~~~
wavefunction
Heard that from 19 yos huh

Just kidding... but not really

------
w1ntermute
What are some of the big successes by Thiel Fellows? Any significant exits?

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Remember that this isn't an incubator, so a lot of them aren't making
startups. For example, Dale Stephens is doing
[http://www.uncollege.org/](http://www.uncollege.org/) (Organization aimed at
promoting lifelong learning through "bootcamps") and Laura Deming is doing
[http://longevity.vc/](http://longevity.vc/) (VC firm aimed at funding
companies trying to solve aging)

I know of a couple of exits, but I'm not actually sure which are public so I'm
trying to find articles.

Some of my favorite current projects are Charlie Stigler
([http://www.zaption.com/](http://www.zaption.com/)), Dylan Field
([http://figma.com/](http://figma.com/)) <\-- Look at TC coverage to see what
they are making, and Clay Allsopp
([http://usepropeller.com/](http://usepropeller.com/))

Again, the Fellowship is _not_ an accelerator, so judging it based off
successful exits is a terrible criteria.

~~~
w1ntermute
> Again, the Fellowship is not an accelerator, so judging it based off
> successful exits is a terrible criteria.

I understand that it isn't solely for startups, but the Wikipedia article
mentions that as one of the types of work Thiel Fellows pursue (along with
"scientific research" and "working on a social movement"). And since we're on
Hacker News, which caters to the entrepreneurial crowd, it made sense to ask
whether there were any successful startups or exits from the program. If we
were on a site for scientific research or social movements, I would have asked
for more details on any successes in those areas.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Sorry! Wasn't trying to say it wasn't a good question, just wanted to stress a
point which isn't always clear.

------
jedberg
Anyone know who to talk to about being a mentor?

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Looks like Nick is reaching out, but best way is to get to know a fellow.

You get access to some pretty neat tools as a mentor and you also connect with
other people in the network easily. All we ask in exchange is that you give us
some advice jellybeans which we might like the color of.

------
XiZhao
Woot woot go Delian go.

